# Ridgid r2200



## jrouss (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello, I am new to wood working and this forum. I currently in the process of getting a router and table saw to start some basic projects. I have seen many threads about Ridgid routers but not this model r2200. It is 2hp vs 2 1/4. Anyone know if this is a good value to start with the one i am lookng at also has the plange kit for 179.00

Thanks for any input


----------



## mikgoo (Dec 15, 2011)

jrouss said:


> Hello, I am new to wood working and this forum. I currently in the process of getting a router and table saw to start some basic projects. I have seen many threads about Ridgid routers but not this model r2200. It is 2hp vs 2 1/4. Anyone know if this is a good value to start with the one i am lookng at also has the plange kit for 179.00
> 
> Thanks for any input


I looked at this one but opted for the Bosch 1617 combo kit for the same price. I got it at Lowes.

Mike G.


----------



## Sawatzky (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the older 2 1/4 HP Ridgid kit and it is great. I assume this model is about the same. Great features, lots of power, great router IMO.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jrouss said:


> Hello, I am new to wood working and this forum. I currently in the process of getting a router and table saw to start some basic projects. I have seen many threads about Ridgid routers but not this model r2200. It is 2hp vs 2 1/4. Anyone know if this is a good value to start with the one i am lookng at also has the plange kit for 179.00
> 
> Thanks for any input


Hi - Welcome to the forum
My major criticism would be that it is a fixed base only. A combination kit is a much more flexible setup for just starting out and, if you don't mind reconditioned tools (think used with a warranty), can be had for about the same money
Factory Reconditioned Bosch 1617EVSPK-RT 2.25 HP Combination Plunge & Fixed-Base Router Pack


You didn't say much about the $179 combo kit, is it a Ridgid also? That wouldn't be a bad deal either.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the Router Forums. We are glad you have chosen to join us. 

I have the Ridgid 2900, great router, I also have the sears combo and DeWALT 618 both are great routers but if I can get a good price on a Bosch that will be my next router. Regarding the 2200, if it is like the 2900 and at a good price go for it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, since the Bosch 1617EVSPK is available new for $179(or less) and the reconditioned model is $169 from that reseller(who is over charging) this seems like a no brainer.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> John, since the Bosch 1617EVSPK is available new for $179(or less) and the reconditioned model is $169 from that reseller(who is over charging) this seems like a no brainer.


I was under the impression the $179 price for the 1617 was a Xmas promotion. Not aware that it is still in effect, I wasn't able to find it for that anywhere unless some retailers still have it in stock for that price. Best I could find was Amazon at $190, Rockler wants $230.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Buy Bosch 2.25 HP Electronic VS Router with Router Table Base at Woodcraft.com , Use promo code 117 for an additional $10 off $100 if you have a Woodcraft nearby


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I also have the 2.5 Ridgid combo router. Use it in and out of table, and it's been fantastic. No problems with it, and very rugged tool.


----------



## jrouss (Jan 7, 2012)

*Coupon*

I forgot that I have a 40 dollar HD gift card so at 139.00 plus a 10% military discount would bring the Ridgid down to 125.00. Would you still go for the Bosch in this case? I am not concerned with spending the extra if the value is there but having no experience with a router I am pretty dependent on reviews and user input at this point. I was a little concerned about the 2hp vs the 2 1/4 but, am not sure if that matters greatly. One of the problems is I can't find any reviews at all on this model so I don't know if there are any issues with it.


Thanks for all the input


----------



## jrouss (Jan 7, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi - Welcome to the forum
> My major criticism would be that it is a fixed base only. A combination kit is a much more flexible setup for just starting out and, if you don't mind reconditioned tools (think used with a warranty), can be had for about the same money
> 
> 
> ...


It is the same router with the plunge attachment. It seems to be a left over of some special they ran that included the plunge attachment.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I also have the Ridgid Combo Kit and of all 3 of my plunge base routers it is without a doubt my favorite. I also have the Ridgid Trim Router and both have a built in LED light. The best thing about the Ridgid line is the Lifetime Guarantee if registered online.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jrouss said:


> It is the same router with the plunge attachment. It seems to be a left over of some special they ran that included the plunge attachment.


I don't think that's the same router, Emerson no longer lists a plunge router as a current product. The plunge kit is likely the 2-1/4 HP and seems to also be a very good deal, especially with your gift card and discount.

Tommyt - I'm still wondering about a two fixed base kit.


----------



## jrouss (Jan 7, 2012)

This is it at the model at ebay " .ebay.com/itm/Ridgid-R22001-2hp-Fixed-Base-Router-Free-Plunge-Attch-NEW-/350513937529 "

I could post the whole address due to a site restriction for new user. add www. to the address


----------

